# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  مرافعة ( طلب وكيل المعترض توجيه اليمين الحاسمة الى وكيل التفليسة حول وقائع الدعوى )

## أميرة قوس النصر

سيدي صاحب الشرف : 

ان اليمين الحاسمة هي التجاء من احد المتنازعين الى ذمة خصمه . فما هي الصفحة الحقيقة لوكيل التفليسه ؟ 

بالرجوع الى قانون التجارة الاردني ، نجد ان المادة 338/1 قد عرفت وكيل التفليسه بانه وكيل مأجور تعينه المحكمة لادارة اموال المفلس ، أي ان وكيل التفليسة هو عبارة عن موظف يتولى اعمال الاداره نيابة عن المفلس ، وهو بهذه الصفة يقيم الدعاوى لتحصيل حقوق المفلس ويخاصم في الادعاءات المزعومة امام المحاكم ، الا انه ولكونه موظف لا يجوز الالتجاء الى ذمته ، لان ذمته لا علاقة لها بذمة المفلس ، فهو مثلا لا يستطيع الاقرار ، ومن لا يملك حق الاقرار لا يجةز ان توجه اليه اليمين . 

جاء في كتاب الافلاس للدكتورين محمد سامي وعلي حسن صفحة 158 ، ان التكيف القانوني السليم لمركز السنديك هو انه وكيل عن المفلس ووكيل عن جماعة الدائنين .

اشير الى قرار محكمة التمييز رقم 447/65 صفحة 224 لسنة 1966 والتي جاء فيه " لا يحلف الموظف بالشركة اليمين عنها ، انما يحلف عنها من يمثلها وذلك لأن النكول عن اليمين ملزما للشركة ، وليس لاحد موظفيها غير المفوضين عنها ان يلزم الشركه بشيء " . 

كما جاء في القرار رقم 147/65 صفحة 1159 لسنة 1965 ما يلي : " لا يجوز تحليف مأمور الاوقاف اليمين لانه في حال نكوله عن اليمين يعتبر مقرا بالواقعة المدعى بها ولا يجوز الاقرار بحق الوقف ، ولا بدعوة الخصم بالذات لحلف اليمين " . 


يستدل مما تقدم ان اليمين الحاسمه كالاقرار ولا يجوز ان تفرض او تطلب من موظف ، بل لابد من ان يحلفها الاشخاص المفوضين الذين لهم ان يبرئوا الذمم او يشغلوها ، ولما كان وكيل التفليسة لا يملك هذا الحق ، فهو بالتالي لا يجوز تحليفه اليمين .

لما تقدم التمس من المحكمة الموقره رد طلب الزميل الكريم .

واقبلوا فائق الاحترام

----------

